# Newbie Intro - This Time In The Right Forum



## simpson (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi all. I purchased a 2007 26RS in June and have loved it so far. I made the purchase from Holman RV in Batavia, Ohio after reading some posts on here. Since I am only about 2 hours from Batavia - I made the trip and pulled one home a few days later. Thank you to everyone for all of the info on here. This is my families first TT (so be prepared for some questions) and we are really enjoying it so far. The family consists of my wife and I and a 3 year old and a soon to be 6 year old. I always thought that camping was supposed to be relaxing, but these two boys keep me on the run at the house and in the TT, but it is great!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome to the family, Simpson!









I'm glad to hear you are enjoying your Outback, and that you found us. Bring on the questions... It's what we live for!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Qestion, some one has a question







Welcome to the group

Try and join a rally, you think we like answering questions here







Put a beer in someones hand and help is on the way.









John


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Outbackers "simpson family"







and have lot's of fun camping in the New TT









Ed.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome and feel free to ask away!!!!

Gary


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Welcome, Simpson's!







You're not from Springfield are you?







We live near Holman and purchased our 23RS from there as well. Hopefully we run into you sometime down the line. Our kids are the same age! Good luck and ask away!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

to Outbackers.com


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to the best extended family an Outbacker could have. Ask whatever questions you want. I have found that I always get an answer - sometimes many - and now I don't think twice about asking. I have even gotten to answer a few !!! Post often, go camping, and please take pictures to share!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to the group! I know what you mean about the kids removing some of the relaxation factor, but it's great to have time with them and none of the usual home distractions!


----------



## simpson (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the welcomes. I am about 2 hours north of Cincinnati in a little town of New Bremen, Ohio. I have posted 1 question about my furnace when we have no electric and have received a few replies already. I have a feeling that I will be visiting here often.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

simpson said:


> Thanks for the welcomes. I am about 2 hours north of Cincinnati in a little town of New Bremen, Ohio. I have posted 1 question about my furnace when we have no electric and have received a few replies already. I have a feeling that I will be visiting here often.


Be careful... visiting here too often can cause excessive modifications to your trailer!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Welcome A-Board


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers and to the 26RS family! We love our 26RS; please let us know if you have any questions.

Ed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi simpson
















to Outbackers! 

AND Congrats on your new 26rs!









Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## gaoutback (Feb 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers.com! We are fairly new and also bought from Holman. Glad to hear you also had a good experience with the purchase. Our kids love going camping and Iâ€™m sure yours will have a blast in the 26RS and many great memories will be made.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

